# Cleaning questions



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Does anyone know if the matrix headlights are glass, or plastic. I want to know if I can clean them with glass polish and then apply RainX; obviously can't do that if they are plastic?

And is there a way of parking the wipers vertically up the windscreen to make cleaning it easier?

Cheers.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Would think they are some kind of plastic, most are now to save weight - I have xenon and they are definitely plastic so only clean after wash and only with a micro fibre cloth. You could try tapping them with your finger, plastic will sound different to the old glass types, a sort of hollow sound - but it helps to have a glass one around to compare (I used the headlight on my old Bonneville which has an Lucas glass lense).

If you can't tell I would air on the side of caution and assume plastic and therefore treat as such when cleaning!

Sorry, missed the wiper question, yes you can park them, think it's in the manual but don't have access at the moment - sure someone else will advise shortly though.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Glass light are forbidden since years for the euro ncap..the car is new, why would you use already the polish?!

Regard the wipers, turn off the car, keep the wipers lever down for few seconds.
To reset this function, turn on the car and a single push down at the lever


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Not polish to get scratches out; I guess I mean glass cleaner really, though both producs say not to use on plastics. Now I know. And the wiper trick worked a treat too, thanks for the info.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

There won't be a need for any special products other than your standard bodywork shampoo Phoenix! My lights are over a year old now and still wash up as new every time.

Your money would be better spent on getting some Autosol metal polish for those exhaust tips!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> There won't be a need for any special products other than your standard bodywork shampoo Phoenix! My lights are over a year old now and still wash up as new every time.
> 
> Your money would be better spent on getting some Autosol metal polish for those exhaust tips!


Good to know the lights only need a normal wash.

Obviously someone worth taking advice from; never short of Autosol Been using it exclusively for 30 years.

Cheers.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Slightly different cleaning question, is there a way of moving the wipers so that you can clean the bottom of the screen? On the A3, you could easily move the wipers by hand and then they would clear the trailing edge of the bonnet.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

I use HG glass & mirror spray for cleaning the windscreen, and also find it works well on the headlights and mirrors. Its safe on plastic.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Slightly different cleaning question, is there a way of moving the wipers so that you can clean the bottom of the screen? On the A3, you could easily move the wipers by hand and then they would clear the trailing edge of the bonnet.


It's answered in the third post down, by ManuTT.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Missed that, thanks.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

My car tends to be sat for a few days at a time and I've just noticed that when poop or sap sits on a black car in the sun it seems to turn into a substance harder than super glue. I'll pressure wash and use copious amounts of warm water but I've just realised why my last few cars have been white


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Standard 18's are turning out to be a bit of a pain to clean, too many little corners.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Standard 18's are turning out to be a bit of a pain to clean, too many little corners.


You want these 18's for quick & easy cleaning :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jonny_C said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Standard 18's are turning out to be a bit of a pain to clean, too many little corners.
> ...


Hi, Can't be that easy, they are filthy. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> > 4433allanr said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The dirt is covering up the tattiness of my winter wheels!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I do like that style of mk2, didn't realise they were a direct fit for mk3.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> I do like that style of mk2, didn't realise they were a direct fit for mk3.


Yep - any mk2 (& mk1, i think) will fit - all ET52 & 112PCD (think that's right)


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Cool, rotors might look good, I know they've been done to death by Audi.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Jonny_C said:


> Yep - any mk2 (& mk1, i think) will fit - all ET52 & 112PCD (think that's right)


The Mk1 is different - bolt hole PCD is 100mm.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Noted.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

brittan said:


> Jonny_C said:
> 
> 
> > Yep - any mk2 (& mk1, i think) will fit - all ET52 & 112PCD (think that's right)
> ...


Cheers.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

4433allanr said:


> Standard 18's are turning out to be a bit of a pain to clean, too many little corners.


Don't change to 20" y spokes you could turn suicidal, lol.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

True, but they look awesome.


----------

